# Master of Tails, Hollywood Fl.



## CalifLdy42 (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.masteroftails.com/

A friend of mine was asking me about this company. Does anyone know anything about them? I understand they get their puppies from breeders outside the US. I'm skeptical, but they do have some cute looking Maltese.

Thanks to all who reply.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

tell your friend to run away. Fast.


----------



## CalifLdy42 (Aug 24, 2007)

> tell your friend to run away. Fast.[/B]


LOL! That was kinda my first reaction, but do you know something or are you judging from the website?


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

I wouldn't buy from that place for anything. For those prices, you can buy from a reputable breeder who cares for their dogs. This place has puppymill written all over it. There are lots of red flags.
They get their dogs from "breeders" that breed a tons of dogs in masses...The dogs of these breeders are nothing but money making breeding machines. 
No reputable breeder would sell their pups to a store to sit in cages until they are sold...


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's a good link for your friend to look at. These are reputable breeders:
http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/favorite.htm


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Tell your friend to RUN!!! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442585
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope don't know a thing and don't WANT TO KNOW. And they can even come on here and claim to honest and caring breeders (because it sure wouldn't be the first time) and I still wouldn't believe a word of it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some of those puppy pics look like the same dog in different poses.
I wouldn't go there. Too many pups and it's a STORE!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Master of Tails or Wizard of Claws, both the same.... RUN, RUN, RUN!

:smpullhair: 
Melanie


----------

